# silver mica capacitors,,,, anyone processed them?



## rheslin2 (Jan 1, 2013)

has anyone tried to recover silver from silver mica capacitors? i have a bucket of them and was thinking if i incinerate, and crush them i could disolve the silver with nitric and water, however, after i started really thinking about it, i realised mica has a lower wight thenn silver and could possibly presiptate the silver and leave me a huge mess......

then i crushed a few dry and realized the thin sheets of silver used to wrap the mica,is acually more like a foil, am i waisting my time here? are these even worth trying to recover the silver from? also the legs are magnetic, so ihave been breaking them off, if i leave them on, could this cause a problem in the "mix"?


----------



## etack (Jan 1, 2013)

most people confuse Polyester Film Capacitor with Ag mica ones. sounds like you have Polyester Film Capacitor.

Do you have any pics.

Eric


----------



## FrugalEE (Jan 1, 2013)

Look for a silver mica thread back in Feb of 2011. Steve torched a batch and I used nitric on several samples. I concluded that one can get about 13 milligrams per 1000Pf of value based on my silver recovery which was close to a 14.6 mg/1000 Pf number I got by estimating on the basis of EBAY pricing of large lots. I have not seen any evidence that anyone has processed any significant quantitiy.

FrugalEE


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 2, 2013)

> Look for a silver mica thread back in Feb of 2011.


Thanks FrugalEE, I learned something new today! I'll add them into the scarp silver bucket; I've had some with the "left overs" for months, not knowing what they were!

Take care!
Phil


----------



## rheslin2 (Jan 2, 2013)

thanks fruglee, that was a great thread and answered almost all of the questions, and ........ after reading it, i think your right eric, i think about 80% of my bucket is the wrong type of capacitor......


----------

